# ~80s Music~



## Dabs (Apr 7, 2013)

I am a huge fan of the music from the 80s......but, I really like all kinds of music.
Rock..pop....soft rock.....some rap.....country......but, the music from the 80s was the bomb 
One of my favorites:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNKbHJ3PTu4]Kyrie - Mr. Mister (HQ Audio) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## boedicca (Apr 7, 2013)

I <3 the 80s!

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuN6gs0AJls]Modern English[/ame]


----------



## Dabs (Apr 7, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXfUdnmO1oM]Toto Live " I Won't Hold You Back". - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## boedicca (Apr 7, 2013)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xo-4w9A6sVE]The Polecats[/ame]


----------



## Dabs (Apr 7, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btPJPFnesV4]Survivor - Eye Of The Tiger - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dabs (Apr 7, 2013)

I REALLY love this one...she did it better than Tommy James!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rqsa5srLu1U]Joan Jett - Crimson & Clover / I Hate Myself ( Live ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## boedicca (Apr 7, 2013)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eg2dRpRxV0k]Barbie and The Kens[/ame]


----------



## Dabs (Apr 7, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GM10XLlJ2I]Pat Benatar - Shadows of the Night - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## boedicca (Apr 7, 2013)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlVI7ZNiFlI]Roxette[/ame]


----------



## Dabs (Apr 7, 2013)

Not so much the 80s...but I still like'm!!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_RKO5ozLVo]Kiss - Forever - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Apr 7, 2013)

I have more appreciation for it now. At the time, I was in HS and rebelling against anything current, from music to fashion...I was more comfortable in my Levi's and cranking up tunes like Zepplin and AC/DC.

Although I did go through a secret Prince phase.


----------



## Dabs (Apr 7, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWdZEumNRmI]Air Supply - All Out Of Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## boedicca (Apr 7, 2013)

This thread needs a Rick-Roll.

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ]Rick!!!!![/ame]


----------



## Dabs (Apr 7, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQlcDfco_G4]FOREIGNER "Waiting For A Girl Like You" Live from "Foreigner Live In Chicago" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dabs (Apr 7, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_E2EHVxNAE]Richard Marx - Right Here Waiting - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eflatminor (Apr 7, 2013)

No offense, but the vast majority of 80s pop rock just doesn't do it for me.  Among the few acts from the period I like are The Cult.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=sO_uEQPuBEE#!]The Cult - She Sells Sanctuary - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## boedicca (Apr 7, 2013)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWhDbkTmJHA]The Call[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Apr 7, 2013)

Sherry said:


> I have more appreciation for it now. At the time, I was in HS and rebelling against anything current, from music to fashion...I was more comfortable in my Levi's and cranking up tunes like Zepplin and AC/DC.
> 
> Although I did go through a secret Prince phase.



Little Red Corvette....whooooooooooooooooohoooooooooooooo!


----------



## boedicca (Apr 7, 2013)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXQCZ5i7U8Q]UB-40[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Apr 7, 2013)

eflatminor said:


> No offense, but the vast majority of 80s pop rock just doesn't do it for me.  Among the few acts from the period I like are The Cult.
> 
> The Cult - She Sells Sanctuary - YouTube



Oh but it was fun. Even though I was in the business and most of it was fluff the dance tunes were great. 

80's were a wasteland unless you went looking for great performers. But they were out there. 

Fire Woman for me.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 7, 2013)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Guvo7gUdUnE]Der Kommissar[/ame]


----------



## eflatminor (Apr 7, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > No offense, but the vast majority of 80s pop rock just doesn't do it for me.  Among the few acts from the period I like are The Cult.
> ...



Old fogy here!  The older disco stuff was always my fav dance music.  But you're right, the 80s dance stuff was fun.

Fire Woman...


----------



## tinydancer (Apr 7, 2013)

eflatminor said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...



I kick myself in the ass every day thinking Flock of Seagulls and hair gel. If I had just invested in Proctor and Gamble...think of how rich we could have been. Aye carumba!



and I know I'm not alone....


----------



## tinydancer (Apr 7, 2013)

Now the 80's from tinydancer's perspective...

White Snake 
[ame=http://youtu.be/TQJ0kX2_Lso]Whitesnake - Slow An' Easy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 7, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kxr3tV-ieyY]When We Was Fab (George Harrison) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## boedicca (Apr 7, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SV3IsQlZsiM]Echo[/ame]


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Apr 7, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1sf2CzEq0w]Golden earring - Twilight zone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## boedicca (Apr 7, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOg5VxrRTi0]Duran[/ame]


----------



## boedicca (Apr 7, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkGrrSaLMr8]INXS[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard (Apr 9, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9mwELXPGbA]One Night in Bangkok - Murray Head (HQ Audio) - YouTube[/ame]

Murray Head - One Night In Bankok


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 9, 2013)

Loved Madonna's stuff and style. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Np_Y740aReIhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Np_Y740aReI[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard (Apr 9, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6veRtF05oo&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]Laura Branigan - Self Control (Official Music Video) (1984) (HQ 16:9) - YouTube[/ame]

Laura Branigan - Self Control


----------



## Dabs (Apr 9, 2013)

I like Laura Branigan's Self Control..A LOT!
Sadly, she died at an early age..........42....or maybe it was 46....of a brain aneurysm.


----------



## earlycuyler (Apr 9, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YrugYB7dPOA]Misfits Attitude - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Apr 10, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCPRsxvCoHU]R.E.M. - Driver 8 - YouTube[/ame]

R.E.M.- Driver 8


----------



## konradv (Apr 10, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcGUbL6Vcts]U2 - Pride Rattle And Hum version - YouTube[/ame]

U2- Pride(In the Name of Love)


----------



## namvet (Apr 11, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrOek4z32Vg]Good Thing - Fine Young Cannibals - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet (Apr 11, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46bBWBG9r2o]Don Henley - Dirty Laundry (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet (Apr 11, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmBij5GkF-s]Desire - U2 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet (Apr 11, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1lWBs79LW0]The Fixx - Saved By Zero - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet (Apr 11, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-zP66eSLto]Level 42 - Something About You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet (Apr 11, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOO86OJV-TI]Daryl Hall and John Oates - Out Of Touch - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan (Apr 11, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bTXg9HptxI]Do You Wanna Funk - Sylvester 1982 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet (Apr 11, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVyrtzYklB0]Howard Jones- Things Can Only Get Better - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan (Apr 11, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYwyjwFg-Zg]Tears For Fears - Head Over Heels + lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (Apr 13, 2013)

Prince - When Doves Cry

(hurry, click before youtube axes it!)

[ame=http://youtu.be/5b1k4N2ci6E]When Doves Cry - The Artist Formally Known As - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (Apr 14, 2013)

Prince - Purple Rain

[ame=http://youtu.be/qmKvUeIz44w]Purple Rain by Prince - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard (Apr 15, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2LTL8KgKv8&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]Corey Hart - Sunglasses At Night - YouTube[/ame]

Corey Hart - Sunglasses At Night


----------



## Wyld Kard (Apr 15, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pT9t5nkZn8I&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]Scandal - "The Warrior" - YouTube[/ame]

Scandal - The Warrior


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## zonly1 (Apr 16, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMRYLVTUswU]Anyway You Want It- Journey - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## zonly1 (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Apr 16, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NsC7oEjCHAM&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]David Lee Roth - Yankee Rose - YouTube[/ame]

David Lee Roth - Yankee Rose


----------



## konradv (Apr 17, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPTc1RVk4Xg]Don Henley - the boys of summer - YouTube[/ame]

Don Henley- The Boys of Summer


----------



## konradv (Apr 17, 2013)

Prince - Little Red Corvette - Video

Prince- Little Red Corvette


----------



## boedicca (Apr 17, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zB1Q-PfUvN0]The Hooters[/ame]


----------



## boedicca (Apr 17, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2Wr8J8faGA]The Kings[/ame]


----------



## April (Apr 20, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/SRvCvsRp5ho]Bon Jovi - Wanted Dead Or Alive - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (Apr 20, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/3SluRyO4EA4]Def Leppard - Hysteria - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (Apr 20, 2013)

This takes me back to my freshman year in high school...my girlfriends and I would sneak a smoke in the girls room during lunch and we would whisper this song trying not to giggle  

[ame=http://youtu.be/5oVBvxA0mm0]Mötley Crüe - Smokin In The Boys Room - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (Apr 20, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/4VRlXDc66nA]REO Speedwagon - Keep On Loving You (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (Apr 20, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/Uem3IM9ppc4]Chicago - Look Away - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler (Apr 20, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzTNUMiMIsU]The Dream Academy - Life In A Northern Town - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOgCjTXVnWk]In A Big Country - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwIe_sjKeAY]Madness - Our House - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V04IBsz-9Wo]Wall of Voodoo - Mexican Radio - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (Apr 20, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/0T1IVyXBGjM]DEF LEPPARD - "Love Bites" (Official) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler (Apr 20, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_BoAXopS54]World Party ~ Ship of Fools - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler (Apr 20, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAD6Obi7Cag]Dire Straits - Money For Nothing music video (Good quality, all countries) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler (Apr 20, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pkVLqSaahk]Genesis - Land Of Confusion [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Capstone (Apr 20, 2013)

Heralding the end of the reign of the Hair Bands... [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMDGO8RjJEg]Nirvana - Paper Cuts - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## April (Apr 20, 2013)

earlycuyler said:


> Genesis - Land Of Confusion [Official Music Video] - YouTube




Ha! I this was one of my favorite videos on Mtv when I was a kid...when Mtv was actually Music Television.


----------



## konradv (Apr 22, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1wg1DNHbNU]Talking Heads - "Once In A Lifetime" - YouTube[/ame]

Talking Heads- Once In A Lifetime


----------



## Wyld Kard (Apr 22, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRwrg0db_zY&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]Twisted Sister - I Wanna Rock (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


Twisted Sister - I Wanna Rock


----------



## April (Apr 24, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/-4GZFbCqx18]Van Halen - Hot For Teacher (HQ music video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard (Apr 25, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjYJIDyFofk&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]Ozzy Osbourne - Shot In The Dark [HQ] - YouTube[/ame]

Ozzy Osbourne - Shot In The Dark


----------



## bayoubill (Apr 26, 2013)

Dabs said:


> I am a huge fan of the music from the 80s......but, I really like all kinds of music.
> Rock..pop....soft rock.....some rap.....country......but, the music from the 80s was the bomb
> One of my favorites:
> 
> Kyrie - Mr. Mister (HQ Audio) - YouTube



saw these guys in concert back in '86...

they opened for Tina Turner for her Private Dancer tour...

they were pretty great...


----------



## bayoubill (Apr 26, 2013)

eflatminor said:


> No offense, but the vast majority of 80s pop rock just doesn't do it for me.  Among the few acts from the period I like are The Cult.
> 
> The Cult - She Sells Sanctuary - YouTube



your loss... 

did you sleep through the 80's...? or mebbe you simply weren't paying attention... 

there was no shortage of great stuff back then...

stuff like this...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8grXzXw39zI]Hall & Oates - Dance on Your Knees / Out of Touch (Live) - YouTube[/ame]

'n this...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieOwL1UB1V4]Get It On (Bang a Gong) - Power Station - YouTube[/ame]

'n this...
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3A6ar44Ecec]Talking Heads - 06.Burning Down The House - YouTube[/ame]


I could go on...


----------



## konradv (Apr 26, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=radFwHzD-PM]Pretenders - Back On The Chain Gang ((HD/HQ)) 1982 - YouTube[/ame]

The Pretenders- Back On The Chain Gang


----------



## konradv (Apr 26, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOZ7iXsaoeM]The Smiths {TATE} Reel Around The Fountain {Final Version}{HQ Audio}{1983} - YouTube[/ame]

The Smiths- Reel Around the Fountain


----------



## konradv (Apr 26, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1w7OgIMMRc4]Guns N' Roses - Sweet Child O' Mine - YouTube[/ame]

Guns N' Roses- Sweet Child O' Mine


----------



## konradv (Apr 26, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYeZJ9_Hmwg]Poison Every Rose Has Its Thorn official music video - YouTube[/ame]

Poison- Every Rose Has Its Thorn


----------



## konradv (Apr 26, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AR8D2yqgQ1U]Spandau Ballet - True - YouTube[/ame]

Spandau Ballet- True


----------



## konradv (Apr 26, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3j2NYZ8FKs]Pet Shop Boys - West End Girls - YouTube[/ame]

Pet Shop Boys- West End Girls


----------



## ThirdTerm (Apr 27, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/FgqWZWaH3Qg]Lyric video for "Thick As Theives" by Bon Jovi - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (Apr 27, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/mh8MIp2FOhc]Bon Jovi - I'll Be There For You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (Apr 27, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/9jK-NcRmVcw]Europe - The Final Countdown - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (Apr 27, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/jhat-xUQ6dw]Queensryche - Silent Lucidity - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (Apr 28, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/w0HpQplM7NE]Quiet Riot - Cum On Feel The Noize (Lyrics In The Description) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## earlycuyler (Apr 28, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDbpzjbXUZI]Party All The Time - Eddie Murphy (HQ Audio) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler (Apr 28, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17lkdqoLt44]The Gap Band - You Dropped A Bomb On Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler (Apr 28, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oO5Ln8bYQQ]The Cramps - Psychotic Reaction - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet (Apr 28, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtfHk2hSlqA]Chris Isaak Wicked Game - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet (Apr 28, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNCo51isnZc]Talking Heads Wild Wild Life (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet (Apr 28, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLFfSDEA26o]The Greg Kihn Band - The Breakup Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet (Apr 28, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBAl9cchQac]Peter Gabriel - Big Time - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet (Apr 28, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbzjaZtXwQg]AC/DC - Shot Of Love w/ lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (Apr 30, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/oEh5pWjcWCg]Tainted Love by Soft Cell - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (Apr 30, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/PGNiXGX2nLU]Dead Or Alive - You Spin Me Round (Like A Record) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard (May 1, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0u8teXR8VE4&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]Ratt - Round And Round (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]

Ratt - Round & Round


----------



## Wyld Kard (May 1, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybetLiVcQTk&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]KROKUS - Screaming In The Night - YouTube[/ame]

Krokus - Screaming In The Night


----------



## April (May 1, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/foGkU6x3eSE]Ozzy Osbourne And Lita Ford - Close My Eyes Forever (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (May 1, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/RsjR8ynnIz8]Faster Pussycat - Bathroom Wall [HQ] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard (May 2, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OjyZKfdwlng]Warrant - Cherry Pie - YouTube[/ame]

Warrant - Cherry Pie


----------



## Wyld Kard (May 2, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6WrFJ6kjYI&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]Billy Idol - White Wedding - YouTube[/ame]

Billy Idol - White Wedding


----------



## Noomi (May 2, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jK-NcRmVcw]Europe - The Final Countdown - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard (May 7, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeMFqkcPYcg]Eurythmics - Sweet Dreams (Are Made Of This) - YouTube[/ame]

Eurythmics - Sweet Dreams (Are Made Of This)


----------



## konradv (May 8, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJiUEr4045o]Neil Young ~ This Note's For You - YouTube[/ame]

Neil Young- This Note's For You


----------



## konradv (May 8, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdiCJUysIT0]Neil Young - Rockin' In The Free World - YouTube[/ame]

Neil Young- Rockin' In The Free World


----------



## konradv (May 8, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=om2Lt94Ltw4]Transformer Man - Neil Young - YouTube[/ame]

Neil Young- Transformer Man


----------



## April (May 8, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/hXCKLJGLENs]The Cure - Lovesong (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv (May 8, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wa2nLEhUcZ0]The Cure - Friday Im In Love - YouTube[/ame]

The Cure- Friday I'm In Love


----------



## konradv (May 8, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1ysoohV_zA]The Human League - Human - YouTube[/ame]

The Human League- Human


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 8, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2G5rfPISIwo]Iron Maiden - The Trooper - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57VHPezT6os]Steeler - Judas Priest - British Steel - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQzNBTukO0w]Rainbow in the Dark - Dio **High Quality** - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-u-bGlYIdE]Scorpions - Blackout (lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard (May 11, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVikZ8Oe_XA]Falco - Rock Me Amadeus - YouTube[/ame]

Falco - Rock Me Amadeus


----------



## April (May 12, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/yCC_b5WHLX0]Roxette - Listen To Your Heart - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard (Jun 10, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eqjttpl3peI]Talk Talk - Talk Talk - YouTube[/ame]

Talk Talk - Talk Talk


----------



## Wyld Kard (Jun 10, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dOx510kyOs]The Cars - You Might Think (OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO) - YouTube[/ame]

The Cars - You Might Think


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 13, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CwTEjdSfHg]Felony - The Fanatic (1982) stereo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 13, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1C_fVnE3xHY]The Payolas - Eyes Of A Stranger - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 13, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uh6C3WE9DdY]The Thompson Twins - In The Name of Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 13, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlU4mfHyuQo]THE HUMAN LEAGUE - (Keep Feeling) FASCINATION 1983 Top Of the Pops (Audio Enhanced) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jul 14, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=OtT7Og2LBbE]Paul Simon - GRACELAND - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Jul 14, 2013)

Just Between You And Me - April Wine (Live)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psv7uF7_A8c]Just Between You And Me - April Wine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jul 14, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Wn9E5i7l-Eg]Pet Shop Boys - What Have I Done To Deserve This - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PaulieGirl (Jul 14, 2013)

Dabs said:


> Survivor - Eye Of The Tiger - YouTube



My son loves this song. He thinks it's called "I am a tiger." He's ten.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jul 15, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnwDkT0lUWI]Aretha Franklin - Who's Zoomin' Who? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Aug 5, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRLTEOashec]Billy Idol -- Eyes Without A Face [[ Official Live Video]] HD At Overdrive - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet (Aug 5, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=euBzxXFEuA4]The Fixx - Saved By Zero (Best Audio) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet (Aug 5, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzTAjrh0gM4]Nazareth - Holiday - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## bayoubill (Aug 7, 2013)

feels like a 70's tune... 

Georgia Satellites...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdpAop7gp0w"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdpAop7gp0w[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Aug 7, 2013)

bayoubill said:


> feels like a 70's tune...
> 
> Georgia Satellites...
> 
> GEORGIA SATELLITES - Keep Your Hands To Yourself - YouTube



which reminds me of this 90's tune...

but I'm too tired to start a new thread for 90's tunes...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXWbMu4PtpE]Spin Doctors - Little Miss Can't Be Wrong - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard (Aug 28, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqDjMZKf-wg]J. Geils Band - Centerfold - YouTube[/ame]

J. Geils Band - Centerfold


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Aug 29, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FL4A5nD6Rcs]Gary Numan peforming "Cars" on KCRW - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Aug 29, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_NV_jhALus]Cars by Gary Numan Cover (Auto Tunes w/ Flula) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Borillar (Aug 29, 2013)

Really prefer the 60's and 70's for music, but there was lots of good stuff in the 80's too. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ST86JM1RPl0]Tears For Fears - "Everybody Wants To Rule The World" - ORIGINAL VIDEO - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Borillar (Aug 29, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIiLviSpVNo]Pink Floyd - Not now John - Original Video - Audio HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Borillar (Aug 30, 2013)

Donnie Iris

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i19DrZUr7u0]DONNIE IRIS & THE CRUISERS: AH LEAH! Live 1981 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Borillar (Sep 2, 2013)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jb8Sa0jp7Pw"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jb8Sa0jp7Pw[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 4, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1sf2CzEq0w]Golden earring - Twilight zone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (Sep 4, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/QdT_mzLwHfk]Run DMC - It's tricky - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (Sep 4, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/dA8DsUN6g_k]MY ADIDAS - The Music Video by RUN DMC \ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong (Sep 4, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMG7b3LYaAM]cheap trick- i want you to want me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong (Sep 4, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeG-hNXXy6I]Down Under - Men At Work (HQ Audio) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong (Sep 4, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aENX1Sf3fgQ]The Police - Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong (Sep 4, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htgr3pvBr-I]Toto - Hold The Line - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Borillar (Sep 4, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-x1FsvOAz4]John Lennon - Woman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong (Sep 5, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYkbTyHXwbs]Rick Springfield - Jessie's Girl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong (Sep 5, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXWvKDSwvls]Joe Walsh - Life's Been Good - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 2, 2013)

Smilebong said:


> Toto - Hold The Line - YouTube



That is my favorite song, along with "Funky town."


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 2, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEh26RcMkIo]Tom Tom Club - Call Of The Wild "12 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 2, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtYP7AvLKHk]10,000 Maniacs: Like the Weather (music video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 2, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4IP-2Ck-wak]Adam Ant - Friend Or Foe - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 3, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKgIrKiYL-o]Genesis- Abacab - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 5, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOKQa7eUQkc]TOPPOP: Jermaine Stewart - We Don't Have To Take Our Clothes Off - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 5, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pD4fUFF2vI]Con Funk Shun - California 1 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 5, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dNIQVYGXbM]Rick James - Give It To Me Baby - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 5, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmByQf2r-oo]The Human League - The Things That Dreams Are Made Of - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 5, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jW_aWY5PubI]Dexy's Midnight Runners - Come On Eileen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 5, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UgPLYSQMu8]Once Bitten Twice Shy (The Full Song) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 20, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2wyYEnjeas]Robert Plant & The Honeydrippers - Sea Of Love 1982 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 24, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgifFdi8eio]This Corrosion (Extended 10 min) -Sisters of Mercy [HQ] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 30, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_o_2P6TYAk]Talking Heads Stay Hungry (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard (Nov 24, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bohVV_KlSHw]Loverboy - Lovin' Every Minute Of It - YouTube[/ame]

Loverboy - Lovin' Every Minute Of It


----------



## Wyld Kard (Nov 24, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TnHm4ro_l8s]Loverboy - Turn Me Loose - YouTube[/ame]

Loverboy - Turn Me Loose


----------

